# Rudeness



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Just in all its forms pisses me off.......the end

J
xx


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Shut up !


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

NO!


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Somehow I don't believe all types of rudeness pisses you off!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

'twas just a little joke Jess 

I concur


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Bloody women always bitching.

Get back in the kitchen 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Bloody women always bitching.
> 
> Get back in the kitchen
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


oi! lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

kevbeans said:


> Somehow I don't believe all types of rudeness pisses you off!
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


You win the thread


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> Bloody Jess always bitching.
> 
> Get back in the kitchen
> 
> Sent from my finger


 +1 :-*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oi to you too!!!!

Lol

J
Xx


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Callum-TT said:


> Bloody women always bitching.
> 
> Get back in the kitchen
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 and put that ball and chain back on :wink:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

If you can reach your computer, your chains obviously too long.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol what about my phone? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Lol what about my phone? Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


You shouldn't be allowed one. You can't wash, cook and clean efficiently if you're using a phone at the same time :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

And how would you know? Women can multitask you know and still do a better job than a bloke 

J
Xx


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, yeah, yeah so they say. Yet to actually witness it myself though and for all tasks to be done properly :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Pipe down lol

J
Xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> And how would you know? Women can multitask you know and still do a better job than a bloke
> 
> J
> Xx


 Jack of All = Master of None!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you can pipe down too lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> you can pipe down too lol
> 
> J
> xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

aww a pic allllll for you 

J
xx


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

That's what usually shuts women up


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

not a lover of chocolate tbf

J
xx


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

What shuts you up then :wink:


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Good etiquette suggests its rude to talk with your mouth full - so be it chocolate, Coq au Vin, or Praire Oysters - shhhhhh!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

SteviedTT said:


> What shuts you up then :wink:


That's not suitable for the forum lol

J
Xx


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Lollypop86 said:


> SteviedTT said:
> 
> 
> > What shuts you up then :wink:
> ...


Roll of gaffer tape will work


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You can always rely on Gazzer to lower the tone!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

yep definately wasnt me this time lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > SteviedTT said:
> ...


lol :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

BTW,, who reverses your car for you ??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

No one I reverse my car myself lol

J
Xx


----------



## billypicard1 (Aug 29, 2012)

roddy said:


> BTW,, who reverses your car for you ??





Lollypop86 said:


> No one I reverse my car myself lol
> 
> Classic :lol:, maybe Jess! But who parks it for you


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

billypicard1 said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > BTW,, who reverses your car for you ??
> ...


I do I dont need any help parking.....no parking sensors for me either! lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> billypicard1 said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

[/quote]

I do I dont need any help parking.....no parking sensors for me either! lol

J
xx[/quote]

[/quote]

LOL.....Quality!!!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Brian.....you and I are gona fall out lol

J
xx


----------

